# Pneumatic Cob Webber



## BobC

Hey all Im looking for a how-to for a Pneumatic cob webber does anyone know Of any place with instructions? Thanks all :jol:


----------



## jrzmac

http://www.scary-terry.com/ggshooter/ggshooter.htm


----------



## ScareFX

Scary-Terry's how-to is great.

However if you want something simpler, you might want to take a look at how HauntForum member Lotus made his. He got the zip-tie idea from Hollyberry.

 I copied his design and it worked fine.

This is what the webs looked like on my corpse-in-a-coffin prop this past year.


----------



## BobC

Scare FX that looks plain out awesome I like the detail of the web guns looks more real. Thanks for the help ohh knowledgeable ones. :jol:


----------



## bourno

This is my quick made web shooter

http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/web_shooter.html


----------



## ScareFX

bourno said:


> This is my quick made web shooter
> 
> http://www.teambac.com/web_hall/web_shooter.html


Good post Bourno. A 200 watt gun for $25 is a great deal. The 80 watt model I used really cooled down quickly. It made great webs when it was hot...not so great as it cooled down. Might have to upgrade.


----------



## Lilly

hey scare fx..
is the black wire( from pic on your post "my copy of Lotus cob gun") attached to your shooter a ground wire? or something else?

I need to make one of these also!!!


----------



## ScareFX

Lilly said:


> hey scare fx..
> is the black wire( from pic on your post "my copy of Lotus cob gun") attached to your shooter a ground wire? or something else?
> 
> I need to make one of these also!!!


Hey Lilly,
The larger black wire is the power cord for the glue gun itself. The other black things are zip ties with ends clipped. The zip ties hold the tubing tight against the glue gun. You can tighten them up real snug by pulling on them with a pair of pliers. I just clipped the ends off after tightening to tidy things up a bit. I have to hold the glue sideways (gangsta style) so the air is pointed up into the glue stream.

Here's a closer look.


----------



## Lilly

Well duh on my part ..as i was opening this i thought that it must be the cord.
I guess that little thing sticking up by the end there is why I thought it was something else..thanks
okay so how big of an air tank do you need for something like this...?
how close is that tubing to the end of the gun? is it touching it?


----------



## BobC

I have looked all over the place every craft store and every hardware store and the only glue gun above 10 or 20 watts I can find is from Wal-Mart its a 40 Watt high temp glue gun. I picked one up to try does anyone else have any ideas for me?..lol Thanks all Later. :jol:


----------



## Lilly

Bob, I know that harbor frieght has them and maybe northern tool if you don't have those stores they are on the web also.


----------



## ScareFX

Lilly said:


> Well duh on my part ..as i was opening this i thought that it must be the cord.
> I guess that little thing sticking up by the end there is why I thought it was something else..thanks
> okay so how big of an air tank do you need for something like this...?
> how close is that tubing to the end of the gun? is it touching it?


My little compressor puts out 2.4 SCFM @ 90 psi and it worked fine. I had the pressure set at about 60 psi. The beauty of using the zip ties is you can adjust the distance and angle of the tubing relative to the glue gun tip. You do not want the air hitting the end directly since it cools the glue tip down. I had to play around with it some to find the right spot.


----------



## ScareFX

BobC said:


> I have looked all over the place every craft store and every hardware store and the only glue gun above 10 or 20 watts I can find is from Wal-Mart its a 40 Watt high temp glue gun. I picked one up to try does anyone else have any ideas for me?..lol Thanks all Later. :jol:


BobC,

Follow the link on bourno's page to Ad-Tech Glue Guns. That 200 watt model for $25 looks like the ideal unit for making a webber.


----------



## BobC

I went to AC Moore before and they had the 80 watt glue guns figure this will work for now. Thanks for the help all. :jol:


----------



## Lilly

scare fx..
what size glue sticks are needed for the 200 watter


----------



## ScareFX

Lilly said:


> scare fx..
> what size glue sticks are needed for the 200 watter


I have not ordered one yet. But here's what the description from the manufacturer says.

_*Designed to be used with standard 1/2" round high-temp glue sticks, the Ad-Tech™ HD200 Glue Gun represents state-of-the-art engineering designed to meet the needs of the industrial job site.*_


----------



## Lilly

ok thanks again


----------

